# low pressure problem



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a Comet 2525 pump on my 6 year old pressure washer. The pressure will not go above 1100 psi. This will fluctuate a little either way. Is it time to rebuild the pump or is it better just to replace the pump unit.Any ideas as to way the pressure is low. I can normally run it up to 2500 psi .


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

Have you checked your uploader?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Start with the cheapest and easiest fixes. Replace the nozzle, it could be worn.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

every suggestion I would make here would require the unit to have a pressure gauge to do a real-world test, and we could do "real troubleshooting" right here, right now, IF the unloader has an external bypass line. 
but it's been a few months.. how did the repair go ??

note: If it has a pressure gauge, and a bypass line..
(and you have already checked the filter screen,) ..
with the machine running, and trigger gun open with the red nozzle for testing
.. (as red nozzles don't wear out nearly as fast as others), 
squeeze the bypass line a bit with a pair of pliers, and see if the pressure on the gauge goes up a little.. if it does.. you found the problem.. unloader needsToBe replaced.
If not, stop the machine, and inspect check valves.
..also the O-rings they sit on.


----------



## tigerwash (Sep 24, 2014)

check the nozzle and the unloader


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

It’s been a while I know, but if you haven’t got it right still, I’d suggest you begin with 
checklist of testing the small things first – from the nozzle down to the pressure washer. 
Get the fault good enough, else its better replace the pump unit and take home a new one, 
so you don’t end up wasting precious time.


----------

